# OPC Server verbinden !!??



## freemanoh (29 September 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin auf dem Gebiet OPC Server/Client noch neuling und habe folgendes Problem:

Habe eine SPS S7 und eine Kameraanwendung die mir Daten per OPC Server zur verfügung stellt.
Daten sollen in einen DB abgelegt werden.

Jetzt bin ich gerade am verzweifeln wie ich die beiden miteinander verknüpfe.

In einenm Client von Softing sehe ich die SPS (DELTALOGIC Server) und die Kameraanwendung, auch Server.

Wie kann ich die beiden miteinander verbinden damit der Datenaustausch stattfinden kann??

Vielen Dank

Freemanoh


----------



## doublecee (29 September 2009)

da wirste um ein gateway (PC) nich rum kommen.

z.B. einen opc-router(software) ...inray hat da was am start oder invensys/wonderware


----------



## JesperMP (9 Oktober 2009)

OPC Server zu Server "bridges" oder "gateways" gibt es mehrere.
Ein Paar Beispiele :
http://www.kepware.com/Products/products_linkmaster.asp
http://www.opcdatahub.com/Features/OPC_Bridging.html


----------

